
Show HN: HTTP Prompt – an interactive HTTP command line client - eliangcs
http://http-prompt.com
======
eliangcs
Author here. HTTP Prompt is a command line tool that boosts HTTPie with
autocomplete and interactivity. Any feedback is appreciated!

